# Sage Smart Grinder Pro - Gaggia Classic - Beginner Questions...



## earthworm (May 20, 2018)

I'm a total novice to this, so please excuse basic questions which I'll probably ask on this thread. First one of which is:

Pressurised basket or standard?

When using the pressurised basket I am having to grind no lower than 27 in order to get a proper result. This is well outside of the 'espresso' range on the grinder. Anything near the suggested espresso range completely chokes the machine. I can only assume this is because I am using the pressurised basket?

Should I be switching to the standard basket and grinding finer? Does it make a material difference? I am obviously going to continue experimenting, but just wanted to put a thread out there as I am bound to have more questions as I go, and would appreciate drawing on the experience of those with far greater experience than I...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eagerlearner (May 12, 2018)

I'm new too and I think most here would use a non pressurised basket. Pressurised is easier at the start though, I'm still finding my feet with the non pressurised, having been used to Delonghi e 152 machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats your machine ? Classic I can now see .

Whats your coffee and where from?

Do you have a tamper? What sort

Fresh coffee, decent machine = unpressurised basket

Pressursied basket is for pre ground coffee that goes stale quick

You need to be setting a dose relevant to your basket size ny measuring to the nearest 0.1g say 17g in a stock gaggia double unpressurised basket.


----------



## earthworm (May 20, 2018)

eagerlearner said:


> I'm new too and I think most here would use a non pressurised basket. Pressurised is easier at the start though, I'm still finding my feet with the non pressurised, having been used to Delonghi e 152 machine.


Thanks for such a prompt response. I'm dashing out now but am going to experiment later with the standard basket and feed back.

Just for reference, I am using fresh beans from Django Coffee which were roasted around a week ago, a 58mm tamper and using 16g for a double shot with a yield at 25 secs of around 40g, which is producing what I would call decent results. Just want to learn what I can do to get the best out of the equipment I have!


----------



## earthworm (May 20, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats your machine ? Classic I can now see .
> 
> Whats your coffee and where from?
> 
> ...


Hopefully above answers that?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

earthworm said:


> Thanks for such a prompt response. I'm dashing out now but am going to experiment later with the standard basket and feed back.
> 
> Just for reference, I am using fresh beans from Django Coffee which were roasted around a week ago, a 58mm tamper and using 16g for a double shot with a yield at 25 secs of around 40g, which is producing what I would call decent results. Just want to learn what I can do to get the best out of the equipment I have!


Switch to the non pressurised basket


----------



## eagerlearner (May 12, 2018)

See how you get on with the non-pressurised. I am def finding the fresh beans produce more crema. I have been using even Lidl pre-ground in the non-pressurised basket with ok results, not perfect but we are drinking lattes. We have a fair bit of it to use up, I am also searching for a grinder, as have a fair bit of coffee to use from has Bean. They very kindly sent me extra samples to try but at 250g a bag it'll take me a while. def take me beyond the ideal 3 week max from roasting data.


----------



## earthworm (May 20, 2018)

Can't recommend the grinder enough, especially now it has dropped to £159


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Same here, really pleased with the SGP, the speed at which it grinds allows me to distribute with a cocktail stick as it's being delivered into the PF. I'm getting good results with the bottomless PF as a result. I got Lakeland to price match when it was at £160 so you get their excellent 3 year warranty too.


----------



## earthworm (May 20, 2018)

So just came home and switched to the standard non-pressurised basket, 16g with grind set at 12 and noticed an immediate difference. Better crema and perfect 'mouse tails' as the shot is pouring. Seems the pressurised PF is specifically to aid with coarser ground supermarket espresso. Now I'm grinding much finer the standard basket is perfect. May all seem obvious but I obviously had no idea!


----------



## eagerlearner (May 12, 2018)

it's a great way to use up the old coffee stuff yes. I'm keeping an eye out for a SGP or Mazzer, both seem to come well recommended and given that we only drink lattes will be fine.

I'd even be interested in a less expensive option, I'm a heathen I know...


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice work! it's all about trial and error which makes it even more rewarding when you get it right

I normally range from 8-12 as well on the SGP depending on the age of the bean


----------

